# Best bang with the buck towels used together with rinseless wahs?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

From Highoctanecars or from where?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive just ran out of my 32oz on ONR and using the towel and bucket method, I can wash the car with less than 2L of water, making it very economical. However now im going to order Wolfs Mean Green as apparently it leaves nothing behind and it dilutes even futher at 1:500, its cheaper also at 12.99 a litre but the shipping pushes the cost up and only ECC seem to stock it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Together with which towels??


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I just use the yellow eurow towels from costo. They work perfect, they get pretty dirty so I dont want to use my best towels but they dont scratch.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The Eurow shagpile towels are very good to use with ONR and Mean Green, coincidentally, we currently have the 10 pack on a special offer price of £20.50 :thumb:

Alex


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How much % microfiber and polyamide? More than 350g?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

sm81 said:


> How much % microfiber and polyamide? More than 350g?


They are 660gsm towels

80/20 mix


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Would ideally like about 400-550 gsm. Any good there?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Would ideally like about 400-550 gsm. Any good there?


Yes, just search for:

Elite Wonder Super Plush Gold Buffing Towel (can't post a link in this section)

They are 550gsm and 70/30 mix

A little more expensive than the Eurow towels but the quality is excellent. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Soft-MICROFIBRE-Cloths-For-WATERLESS-WASH-Car-Detailing-Valeting-Microfiber-/220978777740?hash=item33735c8e8c


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Watching - some good info here...


----------

